# For crop-sensor folks, what is your "everyday" lens?



## splproductions (Jan 9, 2012)

I realize this may be hard because each of us shoot different things, but for you crop-sensor shooters out there, what is the lens that is on your camera the majority of the time?  What is your go-to lens if you are heading out and you can only bring one?

Me?  I don't have one yet.  That's why I'm asking you all!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 9, 2012)

24-70.  Everyone says it's not wide enough on a crop, but somehow I manage.


----------



## MWC2 (Jan 9, 2012)

24-70 as well.  I'm marry this lens if it was legal and it had better health care.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 9, 2012)

Yup, 24-70. I'm pretty impressed with it too.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 9, 2012)

28-135mm


----------



## poker_jake (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm using my 18-135 kit.

What 24-70s do you guys own? I was looking at the 24-70mm f2.8L but thought maybe the 24 wasn't wide enough for landscapes.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 9, 2012)

Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro. I almost never take it off.


----------



## MWC2 (Jan 9, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> I'm using my 18-135 kit.
> 
> What 24-70s do you guys own? I was looking at the 24-70mm f2.8L but thought maybe the 24 wasn't wide enough for landscapes.



24-70 2.8L, I don't shoot many landscapes so I'm no help there.  I mostly take pictures of my own children.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 9, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> I'm using my 18-135 kit.
> 
> What 24-70s do you guys own? I was looking at the 24-70mm f2.8L but thought maybe the 24 wasn't wide enough for landscapes.



Yes the Canon 24-70 2.8L. It's plenty wide. Would it be wider on the 5D MKII? Yes it would, but the 7D does just fine with it.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 9, 2012)

I use a 35-70 f2.8


----------



## Canuk (Jan 9, 2012)

Another for the 24-70 f2.8L


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 9, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> I'm using my 18-135 kit.
> 
> What 24-70s do you guys own? I was looking at the 24-70mm f2.8L but thought maybe the 24 wasn't wide enough for landscapes.



L for me as well.  Ultrawides certainly have their place but they aren't the only way to shoot landscapes.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 9, 2012)

Even though my 17-50 2.8 is technically my "best" lens I usually have my 55-300 on camera. I shoot mostly horse shows where reach is important and macro with extension tubes which work best with the 55-300.


----------



## Desi (Jan 9, 2012)

I try to think about where I'll be all day and then pick one lens to take. Usually either the 35 1.8 or the 50 1.8.  I just like them as an "all day" lens since they are rather stubby.  I just picked up the 24-70 nikkor, and I'm loving it, but it is best in hand rather that hanging on the side.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 9, 2012)

I use a Sigma 50mm 2.8 macro on one body and my kit 18-55 on another body.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 9, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro. I almost never take it off.



Me too. That was my lens of choice on my crop body.

Full frame, I mostly use a 100-400mm.

But honestly, I've never found myself in a situation where I could only take 1 lens.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Natalie said:
> 
> 
> > But honestly, I've never found myself in a situation where I could only take 1 lens.
> ...


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 9, 2012)

14-24mm f2.8 or 24-70mm f2.8. They battle a lot. But since I'm traveling more often I can see my 14-24 being my primary.


----------



## MrSleepin (Jan 9, 2012)

50mm 1.8f Nikkor Series-E

paid $50 for it... and can literally say it is the best $50 i have ever spent. 

<3


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 10, 2012)

Well......I have a fast 24mm on my 1.3x body...

And a 70-200 on my 1.6x crop body....

So I basically carry both cameras around everywhere, because of the obvious limitations.


----------



## Raian-san (Jan 10, 2012)

24-70L as well when I carry one body. Sometime...28mm 1.8 on one body, and 85mm one another. I <3 the 85mm, I always have one with me in my backpack or something even if I have the 24-70L.


----------



## KenC (Jan 10, 2012)

50/1.8 mostly, occasionally 28/2.8 or 100 macro.  However, I always have the G11 with me, which is great in the wide-angle to normal range.  As others have said, it is unusual not to have another lens on hand anyway.


----------



## soxOZ (Jan 10, 2012)

If I'm going out with just one camera / lens I don't want to be lugging around a 1kg 28-70 f/2.8 plus another Kg for the mass of the camera body. 
My favorites are these combinations for all day walk around setups...
_
Cropped Sensor (DX)_
Nikon D80 / 18-70 f/3.5-4.5
Nikon D300 / 16-85 f/3.5-5.6 VRII

_And for my FF (FX)_
Nikon D700 / 24-85 f/3.5-4.5 G


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 10, 2012)

My 35/1.4 is my go to lens..  nice easy focal length, and it's not afraid of the dark.


----------



## jriepe (Jan 10, 2012)

For landscapes I'll go with the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 and for wildlife I use the Tamron 70-300 f/4-5.6. (The newer one with VC).

Jerry


----------



## JClishe (Jan 10, 2012)

It was the 28-135 kit lens but I recently replaced that lens with the 24-105 f/4L.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 10, 2012)

nifty 50 for me.


----------



## MrsLittle (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm surprised to see so many replies for the 24-70. I always thought the 70-200 was the go-to lens.

Time to do some research for me.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Natalie said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro. I almost never take it off.
> ...



I have. UT football game. I'd just gotten my D5100 and wanted to take pictures of the game, but had heard there might be issues. So, I called to clarify the camera rule. They told me I couldn't bring it because they don't allow "pro" cameras.. :lmao:
I told them a "pro" would laugh in pity at my little D5100.

At any rate, after talking to several people, I finally figured out that I'd be okay taking the camera with just one lens, already on it.  They allow that, but if they see more than one lens, it ain't comin' in the stadium.


----------



## shortpants (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I usually have another lens with me but I find I keep my 35mm f2 on my camera most of the time.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 10, 2012)

Right now, I only have the 18-55mm kit lens. But I'm ready to buy another, as soon as the check for my last contract job comes. I've been trying to decide between a zoom (max 200 or 300mm) or the 50mm f1.8; pretty sure I'm going with the 50.  I really, really want a zoom, but I just think the 50 will serve me better for all-purpose.  Zoom will be the NEXT lens.  I anticipate that 50 becoming my go-everywhere lens.

(In reference to the above post about taking my new camera to a football game; no, I didn't try to sit up in the stands and use my little 18-55 kit lens. I borrowed my sister's 70-300...they were still cr*ppy shots, mostly, but less cr*ppy than they would have been, and it was just for fun anyway)


----------



## AgentDrex (Jan 10, 2012)

I have four lenses in my bag at all times but the one on there most of the time lately has been an Access f/35-70mm


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 10, 2012)

My workhorse is the 24-70f2.8 Nikon, whether on my full frame or crop sensor body


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Jan 10, 2012)

EFs 15-85.  

Or... Sometimes an EFs 10-22 or an EF 70-300 or an EF 100-400L.

In other words, it depends.....


----------



## unpopular (Jan 10, 2012)

It should be a 35mm, but I have not found one I am happy with. For now it's a CZJ 50/2.8 Tessar


----------



## Canuk (Jan 10, 2012)

MrsLittle said:


> I'm surprised to see so many replies for the 24-70. I always thought the 70-200 was the go-to lens.
> 
> Time to do some research for me.



To be fair that's the other lens I always have with me, 70-200 f2.8 Tamron


----------



## AgentDrex (Jan 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> It should be a 35mm, but I have not found one I am happy with. For now it's a CZJ 50/2.8 Tessar



Well, that's kick-arse lens man!  I'd like to get a Tessar...or anything Zeiss for that matter....


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 10, 2012)

My most used lens would be the 70-200 f/2.8L IS. I use it for wildlife, landscape, street shooting, portraits, and macro (with extension tube )


----------



## unpopular (Jan 10, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > It should be a 35mm, but I have not found one I am happy with. For now it's a CZJ 50/2.8 Tessar
> ...



Yeah. It's a great lens. I picked it up for $25 at a used camera store. I am debating about getting a late model Flek or the more modern Rokonon 35/1.4

You can get this lens pretty inexpensive though. It's like $160-200 on ebay. Look for a silver barrel with a 1Q Red T marking.

Bear in mind that this is CZ JENA, not CZ AG/Opton. I don't think it makes that much of difference, really except in price.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 10, 2012)

When I had a crop frame body, I would walk around with a 50mm f/1.4. But now I usually walk around with an 85mm f/1.4 on my full frame bodies. Kind of funny, considering they have just about an equivalent FoV.


----------



## borisnikon (Jan 10, 2012)

At the moment its got to be my 35mm 1.8


----------



## Sonoma (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine would be the Sigma 17-70.  It's an OK lens for now.  When I win the lottery I will replace it with the 24-70 or 24-105.  The only other lens I have right now is the 70-200 f/4L and it's fantastic for wildlife.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 10, 2012)

18-55 kit lens or 70-300


----------



## redessa (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm with the majority.  I don't have L glass so mine's the tamron 28-75 f/2.8


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 10, 2012)

I would think the 70-200 will to heavy to be an everyday walking around lens.


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> I would think the 70-200 will to heavy to be an everyday walking around lens.



Not once you get used to it. My 70-200 lives on my camera and I love it.


----------



## brush (Jan 10, 2012)

My walkaround lens is the kit 18-135. It might not be the best glass or widest aperture, but when I may want to switch from a wide angle to the tightest zoom I can manage at a moments notice, it's the most versatile thing I've got. The nifty fifty is nice when I know I'm going to be the right distance from my subject to have no need for a zoom, but most of the time for a walking lens...focal length trumps all other considerations for me. When the time comes that I want to step up to high end glass, I'll probably be getting the 24-105 L glass...I have a 24-70 for work and am constantly running out of zoom just shy of where I want to be.


**correction** my walk around lens USED to be the kit 18-135. 



Nooooo!!! by Bill Rush, on Flickr


----------

